

Ask HN: Rate my startup MyRunningMate - timmaah

http://myrunningmate.com<p>An app that provides political campaigns the means to run and manage a virtual phone bank. Once setup, volunteers call a provided phone number which automatically connects them to voters one after another. An accompanying web page allows the volunteer to monitor their calls and report on the outcome of those calls.<p>Please poke around and try it out. You can test it out without actually contacting voters. No need to fill in real contact info, just make it all up.<p>Building this app took 16 days. The last three weekends and nights after my day job. Now comes the hard part for me, marketing it. I am going to aim for downballot campaigns. For a few reasons, no one below federal level campaigns use my main competition. I am also hoping the name MyRunningMate will be a container company for several services directed at political campaigns.
======
loumf
Live Demo link not working on Chrome on Mac. Quickly just wanted to see how
the data (and phone numbers get in). Down ballot races can buy voter lists,
but not easily obtain phone-numbers. Do you do lookup?

~~~
timmaah
No app errors. Was it a javascript error?

The campaign will have to have a voter list already. Most will buy or have
access to one via the local party.

~~~
loumf
The button becomes giant when I click it. Works if you don't click the button
(just click the image).

I volunteer on a lot of small campaigns (state level) -- we can buy voter list
in MA, but that only has name, address -- no phone number. We get phone number
from your competitors products.

Party provides data sporadically --- usually only if there's a big election,
and not in a downloadable way (through their software). Different states are
different, of course, but in MA, that's been my experience.

~~~
timmaah
Long weekend. The button bug was my last commit and I didn't push it live.

Yeah, some of the lists would come from the competitor. I'm hoping to offer
some services they don't.

------
timmaah
Clickable: <http://myrunningmate.com>

